# Morning or Evening



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Do you like the morning hunt or going out in the evening and why ? I have taken all my deer in the morning starting the week of Halloween. I like evening hunting and probably seen more bucks in the evening but always got it done in the morning.....Rich


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Evening. Work second shift. Will have the 3rd through the 18th off in November this year.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I usually stay in my stand all day this time of year. Early in the season I’ll come out in the middle of the day but they could come around anytime during the day cruising or chasing. The last few years though I’ve taken one early in the day also


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

I have shot all of my bucks before 9 am, so I prefer morning. Nothing like sitting in your stand as it begins to get light out and the woods come alive!!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

sickle said:


> I have shot all of my bucks before 9 am, so I prefer morning. Nothing like sitting in your stand as it begins to get light out and the woods come alive!!


Amen....Rich


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I like morning also. For various reasons. Like if I have a poor shot and need to back out for a couple hours I still have daylight to track. Also if I shoot one in the morning I have all day to get him out of the woods and to a processor. If I shoot one in the afternoon usually have to take the next day off work if its during the week. Also as Rich said love watching a new day start.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always seen more mature bucks in the morning during the rut. But that doesn't mean I ever skip an evening, I've seen plenty then as well.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I like mornings but see more bucks in the afternoon. I killed my biggest at 1 pm . I do sit all day a lot also .


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

I also prefer mornings. Just seem to shoot more bucks then? I like too having all day to gut the deer get them out of the woods to processor etc. I hunt both & not partial to either. Just seem to shoot more deer in the mornings this time of year!

On the contrary my family tends to shoot more bucks in the evenings? Lol it’s a crap shoot. Just get out as much as you can & have fun!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the morning till about 2 pm. I love watching a new day beginning. Also love the fact that the light always gets brighter. Instead of the evening when the deer always seem to come out when the light is fading fast. The place I hunt, I see more deer moving from 9 am to 1 pm. Once and a while I get that magical day when it seems like deer are up and moving all day long. Love those kind of days.


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Bluewalleye said:


> I love the morning till about 2 pm. I love watching a new day beginning. Also love the fact that the light always gets brighter. Instead of the evening when the deer always seem to come out when the light is fading fast. The place I hunt, I see more deer moving from 9 am to 1 pm. Once and a while I get that magical day when it seems like deer are up and moving all day long. Love those kind of days.


I agree completely... My best bow buck was at 1:40 in the afternoon.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I prefer morning hunts - I like to slip in well under cover of darkness and watch the day wake up as many mentioned. However, from a success standpoint I have taken very few bucks early in the morning. Most of the deer I'm after I have killed after 10 am. And no doubt about it for me my success is very much skewed to 10am - dark. I like to sit all day when I can this time of year. If I cannot sit all day I like to sleep in, take care of things, eat a nice spread and hit the stand around 9:30-10:30 am and hunt till dark. My very best buck I shot mid-day on such a hunt. I think this time of year any time during daylight you can be on stand is a good time. It only takes a single deer and 20 seconds to make a guy real happy and you just never know when that 20 seconds will occur this time of year!

Good luck and I hope everybody gets your 20 seconds this season!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

early season- only hunt evenings, mainly because I'm hunting off food fields.
Halloween is usually when I'll start hunting mornings.
Nov 4th thru....14th - stay in stand all day if possible. this year I have from Nov 10th until the 17th to hunt everyday straight! Would love to stick a good one on the 12th, then I can chase some ducks too- nothing better then a week of vacation in November! shoot straight guys.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm another morning hunter. I just see more deer in the morning. but deer seem more skittish in the morning. deer in the afternoon are more relaxed. i've taken a few in the afternoon but a lot more in the morning.
sherman


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I got the Drury brothers Deercast app and it has some great videos along with charts showing best deer movement for where you hunt. Takes into account a lot of factors. They also have a bunch of videos on weather, barometric pressure and other factors that affect deer movement. One thing they talked about was prior to the peak rut, they mostly hunted in the evenings, but when the peak rut occurred, mornings were awesome with a barometric pressure above 30, moon still in sky and cool hard frost mornings. Deer would move more during these mornings and not bed till later in the morning if they were to bed at all. They also said to not worry about walking in to your primo spot and bumping deer during the peak because if it is good spot you will see deer all day.
ski


----------



## JCFring (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm going with Morning. I've killed more big deer in the mornings than evenings by far. Like this one from Sunday morning.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I've typically been a morning hunter. As someone said earlier, if you get a deer, you have all day to drag it out and get it to the processor. I also have two young boys, so I really don't get the opportunity to hunt all day. Got to be home in the afternoon to help my wife with the kids to keep her happy

I started hunting a new property this fall. I had the opportunity to hunt all day on Nov 3 and Nov 10. The evenings were dynamite! I saw a bunch of deer in the last hour of light and was able to fill by buck tag 15 minutes before dusk on Nov. 10th. I may be giving evening a few more opportunities in the future.

I will be out all day Friday - Sunday this weekend. Good luck fellas. Stay safe.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

One thing I found missing in this thread was talking about hunting mid-day! I can't tell you the number of times I've walked into a stand intending to hunt the evening (I'm not an early riser), only to bounce deer that were already there!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent point BBM.
Especially during the chasing phase of the rut. Mid day when the doe's are often bedded is an excellent time to be in a stand close to them awaiting that monster buck to come flushing them out of their beds scent checking them. This time of the rut, I'll key in on bedding areas mostly getting in these stands before 9-9:30 or so(depending on weather) and stay in stand through mid day. It doesn't get any better than being on stand and having does come in and bed down within eyesight this time of year.


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

Depends on time of year. For late season (like now) - I watch weather coming closely. If there's a front coming in, they'll be up and moving, so I try best as I can to be out. 

When I'm unfamiliar with the land, definitely the evening hunts. But I have learned the hard way that usually deer don't show up at the food source till the sun is dropping. Therefore I get to the food, look around, and then move upwind as close to bedding as I can get.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mikem said:


> Depends on time of year. For late season (like now) - I watch weather coming closely. If there's a front coming in, they'll be up and moving, so I try best as I can to be out.
> 
> When I'm unfamiliar with the land, definitely the evening hunts. But I have learned the hard way that usually deer don't show up at the food source till the sun is dropping. Therefore I get to the food, look around, and then move upwind as close to bedding as I can get.


This is very good info!!!
Well put mikem.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

When I am able, I hunt as much of the day as I can, and have seen plenty during mid-day. If I have to choose morning or evening, I would be hard-pressed to choose. I love being on-stand before light and watching it get light, and prefer to shoot them in the AM for reasons listed by others, but have only seen a few bucks between first light and about 9:30 pm. The one in my picture was 10:25am. The thing I like about evening hunts is not getting up so darned early, and I seem to see more deer than at first light, but that may be due to the conditions on the properties I hunt.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Usually evenings, for a better cool down on the carcass (depending on temps) and no real tracking involved....mornings for that .....morning are tough till I get that morning business done after a couple cups of coffee to get it flowing....sucks getting there and oops gotta go....lucky it's only a minute ride down the hill to hit the throne.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

IN these cold temps it would surely be evenings starting at about 3 or so till dark when the temps are the warmest they are going to get. Deer take every advantage they can filling their bellies at this time when it turns really cold.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> IN these cold temps it would surely be evenings starting at about 3 or so till dark when the temps are the warmest they are going to get. Deer take every advantage they can filling their bellies at this time when it turns really cold.


Have a friend coming down to hunt this weekend to fill his freezer. Just checked two camera cards today and there was no daylight activity until 330 the past two days. Then it's deer all over. If he can shoot he should get one on both evening sits.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Have a friend coming down to hunt this weekend to fill his freezer. Just checked two camera cards today and there was no daylight activity until 330 the past two days. Then it's deer all over. If he can shoot he should get one on both evening sits.


Good luck to him!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Good luck to him!


Thanks. He has a choice of two 130s if he can hold out on shooting does. Gotta love late season with cold weather if your still holding onto a buck tag. It's better than the rut imo.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Thanks. He has a choice of two 130s if he can hold out on shooting does. Gotta love late season with cold weather if your still holding onto a buck tag. It's better than the rut imo.


Hope he gets one of them. If he does, tell him to be careful dragging them by the horns or he might end up with a 65.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

How did he do this past weekend? Last weekend coming , dang it's cold now, plus dog sitting for me


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

He had the larger 8 point come into the pile at last light facing him. Stuffed his face for 5 minutes then walked off with no shot. Trying to get him to call off tomorrow and hunt. This cold would be perfect conditions to kill him. Also have a 160 6x5 that started showing up at last light as well.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have seen deer up and moving every day between 10:30 -1:30 for the last few weeks. These deer aren't coming in to bait, it's all natural movement on both public and private.
Only bucks I've seen moving are last hour before dark.


----------

